# Doin some cheese! Qview



## xjcamaro (Jul 10, 2011)

So i was cold smoking some bacon and decided to throw in some chese since i had the room. I put in some mozz, swiss, and colby jack. I usually do this in the colder months and didnt really think about temps but when its 90* in the shade i guess its going to get a little warm in the smoker. I didnt really have a big heat source i use the soldering iron and tin can method for cold smokes so the only heat is what comes off the soldering iron. Well i put everything in with some hickory and left it for a couple hours.

When i went to check on it this is what i saw. So i guess the temps got up there. It was just a hair over 100*








So the rest of the cheese was getting a little soft so i grabbed them out and stuck them in the freezer for about and hour to firm up. I also reformed the melted peice. Then i put them back in the smoker for a couple more hours. That did the trick and they were fine from there on out. Here are the pics of when i pulled it out.



















And here is link to the bacon if you want to see it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/108372/im-back-more-bacon


----------



## meateater (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks great I've done that before.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 10, 2011)

2 for 1 smoke....I like it!

Your cheese is probably directly above the soldering iron, and took the direct heat, as it was rising

I bet if you made a heat deflector, it would help, or use a jug of ice.

Glad you salvaged the cheese!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2011)

That's gotta taste great !!

Good to have you back, XJ !

Bear


----------



## venture (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't know where you are but it looks like a problem I could have.  In my climate I have to do cheese smokes at night this time of year, and maybe even add a jug of ice.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice save!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice Job,  Like Todd said either use a Heat Deflector or Ice or Both...


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 12, 2011)

Now a Qview with both in a sammi yummy


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 12, 2011)

Sometimes when I'm doing cheese I put a catch bowl underneath a couple of them. Tried it by accident one time and got a great mix of cheddar with a pepper jack.  They melted together in a marbled kind of way and was fantastic.  Looked weird, but tastey!


----------



## xjcamaro (Jul 12, 2011)

It just never hit me about the temps cause like i said i usually dont do alot of cold smoking in the summer, its always in the colder months and i dont have to worry about it, but lesson learned. A jug of ice or deflector will be used next time.

I know your suppose to let it sit for 2 weeks but i had to hack a chunk off the colby while i was vacuum sealing everything and dang! i dont think it needs to sit 2 weeks.


----------



## xjcamaro (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm not waiting 2 weeks for this cheese! I busted it out last night and it all tastes awesome! Sorry!


----------



## alelover (Jul 13, 2011)

NO. Don't do it. Wait. It gets better.


----------



## xjcamaro (Jul 13, 2011)

I know it gets better, i usually do wait the 2 weeks, but it tastes so good!


----------

